# Emulator Box.



## B1gg3stN00b (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm thinking about making a box to run emulators and the such on. Does anyone know of any really tiny VGA, CPU, and MOBO form factors that could be fit into a small video game console shell? (You guys are going to love what I'm wanting to do!)

Someone make recommendations!

Height  	 2.83 in.

Depth 	9.53 in.

Width 	7.87 in. 


That's what I need to fit it to!

Edit: Actually I found components so I'm going to spoil the plan - 
Mini-ITX Board+mini radio power supply+some RAM+Super Nintendo/Sega Genesis chassis (can't decide which yet)

Epic or no?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 9, 2008)

Very Epic, looking forward to seeing this build and mod. Please PM me a link when you start. 
Good luck man.

Edit: If I were you I would find a matx board that has onboard video, oldshool roms don't need much visual power, so I would go with like an NF720/750 or a ATI780 series chipset. (or anything with simmilar onboard video capabilities.


----------



## ktr (Sep 9, 2008)

The intel atom board with a pico power supply, memory, and perhaps a DSL on a thumb drive with all emulators and roms (I bet they are some emulators that runs on linux).


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 9, 2008)

I know off-hand that Knoppix 3.3 can run off of a CD-ROM disc and has emulators built into the OS
If you can run it off of the CD then I don't see any reason why you can't run it off of a flash drive.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was just looking at a PS2 and thought of your mod you want to do and I think you should go that direction rather than a genesis box, with the PS2 you already have a spot for a HDD, CD/DVDROM, and HDD. The only problem you might run into is finding a motherboard that's slim enough to fit in it.


----------



## zithe (Sep 14, 2008)

ktr said:


> The intel atom board with a pico power supply, memory, and perhaps a DSL on a thumb drive with all emulators and roms (I bet they are some emulators that runs on linux).



Yep. Some of them can be picky though. lol

That'd be a tiny PC! ><


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 14, 2008)

epic!
I always wanted to do something like this! 
Cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 14, 2008)

You should take a look at this:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=62311

Would have no problem fitting this in a small case.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 14, 2008)

Ive done something similar. Got a mini-itx + RAM + laptop HDD + external AC adapter (ITX board had onboard DC-DC converter). Also you can get an N64 + PS1/2 --> USB adapter for fairly cheap, lol.

Worked a charm, no cable management needed (as it was an external AC adapter powering it), and costed me $150. 

Ive now turned it into a server though and going to make the htpc a emulator box.



BTW if you want to save even more space, dont get a HDD, get a IDE--> CF adapter and a 16GB compact flash card


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Ive done something similar. Got a mini-itx + RAM + laptop HDD + external AC adapter (ITX board had onboard DC-DC converter). Also you can get an N64 + PS1/2 --> USB adapter for fairly cheap, lol.
> 
> Worked a charm, no cable management needed (as it was an external AC adapter powering it), and costed me $150.
> 
> ...



thats a very good idea.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 18, 2008)

This is a pretty sweet idea, I'd love to do this with a sega dreamcast.  Oh, and I think I saw someone manage to fit some form of pc into an original gameboy


----------



## kysg (Sep 20, 2008)

Actually I would definately like to see this in action, even though the gp2x and pandora console already cover emulator territory pretty well, this is worth looking at.


----------

